# Racer needs help



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

Fellow RC Racer needs help

Hey everybody; one of our own needs a hand. Tim Donley first came to my attention because he was selling off all his RC equipment to raise money for his mother's cancer treatments. I did some checking and this is what I discovered: Tim's mother is in her third round in her fight against cancer. This is the third recurrence; and the third round of treatments. The first two rounds exhausted the family finances. Tim's dad is working seven days a week, trying to pay for his wife's treatments; but it isn't enough. Tim has helped all he can with the money end; but it still isn't enough. So, Tim is selling off all his RC stuff to try to raise money. Tim's mother is undergoing chemotherapy; and she has to have the (very expensive) treatments, or... 

This is the sort of thing that can hit any of us; at any time. I'm hoping we can all pull together to try to help Tim and his mother. How? Well, Thunder Road is going to have a "benefit" race in the next couple of months; just as soon as we can arrange it. I'm going to hit up the manufacturer's; and try to get some good door prizes. And, I'll put up some decent prize money. All the proceeds from the race will be sent to Tim, to help with the medical expenses.

Tim didn't ask anyone for help. He isn't asking for anyone's charity. He was simply selling off his stuff to raise some money. But I think there are times when we all could use a little help. And I think there are some things we should all do; simply because they need to be done. So, I'm stepping up to the plate. How about giving me a hand? Thunder Road will host a benefit race; the "Sue Donley Benefit Race". Details will follow shortly. Now... Who else will step up to help? We can do some good; and have fun doing it. If you need details; contact Tim directly. Thanks; Ernie P.  

Tim Donley
215 Fine St. Apt. 3
Excelsior Springs, Mo 64024
(816) 630-2889


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Ernie don't know if I could make the race or not. BUT I sure would like to donate a little cash if I can't. Have you thought about setting up a fund. Maybe guys like me that may not be able to make the race could still help out a little. Just a thought. 

Jerry B.
VooDoo Team Driver


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Response to Jerry B.*

Jerry B; I hope you can make the race. That way, we'll have some fun with this thing. I'm not going to set up a fund; because there's no need to get me into the middle of handing money to Tim. That's why I included Tim's address and phone number. If you want to help out with a small donation, just send the money straight to Tim. He'll know where it came from; and I'm know he will appreciate it. You can just mail the money directly to the address below. That way, you know it gets where it belongs. Thanks for caring; and thanks for helping out in a great cause. Thanks; Ernie P.  

Tim Donley
215 Fine St. Apt. 3
Excelsior Springs, Mo 64024
(816) 630-2889


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Sue Rickman Benefit Race*

The Sue Rickman (Tim Donley's mom) Benefit Race will be run on Saturday, July 22nd (Road Course); and Sunday July 23rd (Oval); at Thunder Road RC Speedway in Gordonsville, VA. All race entry money will be donated directly to Tim Donley; to help with his mother's cancer treatments. Thunder Road will put up $250.00 in merchandise certificates each day, as prizes. That amount will *not* be deducted from the money paid to Tim. Tim will recieve every penny of the race entries. We'll open at 9:00 on Saturday; first round at 11:00. We'll open at 10:00 on Sunday; with the first round at 12:00. Details, directions, maps and more at thunderroadrc.com.

Any one wanting to donate door prizes should contact me at [email protected]; or send them directly to:

(Shipping address)
Ernie Padgette, Owner,
Thunder Road RC Speedway, LLC
6584 Tiffany Drive,
Bealeton, VA 22712

(540) 439-6085
[email protected]
Thunderroadrc.com

Any one wanting to donate cash to this most worthy cause should sent the money directly to Tim Donley at the below address. That way, you'll know the money gets where it needs to go; and Tim will know where it came from.

Tim Donley
215 Fine St. Apt. 3
Excelsior Springs, Mo 64024
(816) 630-2889

I have been pleased; and maybe a little bit surprised at how quickly the RC community has stepped up to the plate on this. We certainly take our shots at each other, at times; but when something like this comes along, EVERY ONE wants to help. You're a great bunch of racers, competitors and friends. I'm proud to be a part of this great community. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Sue Rickman Benefit Race(s) Update*

The Sue Rickman Benefit Races on July 22 (Road Course) and 23 (Oval), at Thunder Road RC Speedway in Gordonsville, Virginia are shaping up to be quite the events. Every penny of the $25.00 entry fee will be donated directly to Tim Donley, to aid in his mother's fight with cancer. Thunder Road will be putting up $250.00 in merchandise awards for each race.

A number of racers and teams have pledged to attend; and a host of manufacturers, including Associated, BMI, EAMotorSports, Jaco, Smc, Trinity and others have pledged support. We'll have a lot of door prizes and some really nice raffle items. Fastlane Raceway in Missouri will be holding a benefit race; and Coopers in Chatham, Virginia is checking their calerdar. Support for this most worthy cause is strong, and growing every day.

So mark the dates on your racing clendar. It's for a great cause; and it's looking like it will be a great couple of races. Details, directions, maps and more at thunderroadrc.com. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

We are going to have an online raffle. All the sponsors that were mentioned before are going to send merchandise to be raffeled off. More detailes on that to come later. We will post all that is going to be raffeled. I am going to use my paypal address as to where you send your money for a ticket or tickets, I will print off your name how many times you bought a ticket. Those tickets will be put in a hat for my mom to draw the names. I will post the results of who won what and then contact the sponsor and give them your shipping address and they will ship it direct to you. It is that easy, We need to keep this thread alive and at the top the more people who say they will be their the better. We need to give kudos to all the sponsors who donate merchandise to this great cause. Be sure when you get your ticket to send your address with it aswell incase you win something. I believe Shane is going to contact all the sponsors to see what they are going to donate, So we can post it later. I am going to talk to shane about how long this is going to go on for, but I think sometime in mid August we will draw names. That way we have pleanty of time for people to get onboard.

I would like to thank all of those who have said a prayer for my mom, and to all the sponsors who steped up to the plate for this cause. It shows who really cares for the hobby and its people involved in it.

Thanks Tim Donley


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

If all the sponsors could call me and let me know what all they are going to donate for the online raffel, I would appreciate it so I can post it on here.Or if you would like to be a sponsor you can contact me as well. I need to know the diffrence between the raffel and the door prizes that you will send to the tracks participating.

Thanks Tim Donley
(816)-630-2889


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes Ernie they will be $5.00 dollars a piece, My pay pal address is
[email protected]

We should have alot of good stuff to raffel off.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry to hear about all this. I don't know Tim, but can feel for him and his mother. If the race was in Missouri (where I live), I'd be there.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Response to Mitch Wagers*

Mitch; why not see if one of your local tracks will host a Sue Rickman Benefit Race? There isn't one scheduled for Missouri (yet), but there's talk of one in Alabama! The A-Train Race Club in Birmingham,Al and The RC3 Race Club in Huntsville,Al, are talking about trying to put on a race to benefit Tim's mom. in her fight against cancer.

If you can't make a race, or get one going near you, why not buy some raffle tickets? With help from Fastlane Raceway, who will also be hosting a benefit race, Tim will be organizing a raffle. His Paypal address is posted above; and tickets are only $5.00 each. I'll be buying a handful! Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes tickets are for sale now. I have sold 2 already lets keep it going. Still no word on what is going to be up for grabs


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to Thank Jonathan Anderson for his support. He has 2 tickets
ever thought he said he didnt want them. And thanks for being a sponsor.

I would also like to Thank Thomas Brown for his support. He has 2 tickets


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Fastlane is actually in Kansas City, about 3 hours from where I live, so I'd be happy to go to their benefit race. Didn't notice on their website yet, or are you talking about a different Fastlane? 

Mitch


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

That is the one, We havent set the date yet, but we are thinking of using the same date. July 22. I dont think we will have it the on the 23rd. When we know for sure I will have shane post it on their website. Right now all I know is BMI is sending them a chassis to raffel off. Their should be more to come.
Thanks Tim D.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Cool, I'll try and make it up there. Maybe I can get some other guys from our club to go with...


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to thank Andrew smith for the support. He has 1 ticket


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to say thanks to Jonathan Kerr, He has 4 tickets

I would like to say thanks to Randall Burke, He has 4 tickets. I am glad to hear that you are putting on a race aswell.

I would like to say thanks to Jay Simpson, He has 4 tickets.

I would like to thank Greg Sharp, He has 2 tickets


This is starting to pick up, Lets keep it going guys
Thanks for all the support.
Tim Donley


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Good news!*

Good news on the sponsor front. Integy and Darkside have signed on as sponsors for the Sue Rickman Benefit Races, July 22nd (Road Course) and 23rd (Oval), at Thunder Road RC Speedway, in Gordonsville, VA. That makes the current sponsor list Associated, BMI, Darkside, EAMotorSports, Integy, Jaco, SMC and Trinity. Details of the upcoming races can be found at thunderroadrc.com.

On the subject of sponsorship: The above mentioned sponsors have agreed to sponsor the Sue Rickman Benefit Races at Thunder Road. I will contact them, and ask if they would split their sponsorship donations between Thunder Road and Fastlane Raceway in Blue Springs, MO. Fastlane is Tim’s home track; and they have now agreed to set up a Sue Rickman Benefit Race. Exact details are not yet set, but will be in the near future.

By spreading the (donated) wealth around a bit; we will hopefully raise more money for Tim’s mother. However, we must bear in mind that none of the sponsors are bound by anything beyond their personal desire to assist in this most worthy cause. At Thunder Road, we will use smaller items as door prizes; and any large items (kits, lathes, etc) will be raffled or auctioned off.

Tim Donley and Fastlane will be running an internet raffle (see separate postings here). I’m hoping the various sponsors will see fit to donate a few larger items to the raffle; but again, we’re dependent upon their good will. Whatever they decide to donate will be put to good use; and will be very much appreciated.

Support for Sue Rickman (Tim’s mom) is coming in a number of fashions. Racers have been sending Tim checks; the sale of raffle tickets is building steadily; sponsors are still signing on; and we have two tracks holding benefit races, with two more trying to get a race organized. This is turning into a genuine happening! Stay tuned. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to Thank Billy Spence for his support, He has 2 tickets.

I would like to Thank Rick King for his support, He has 3 tickets


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to Thank Stonei Mullins for his support. He has 2 tickets

I would like to Thank Neil Cahill for his support. He has 10 tickets


I will be starting a new thread pretty soon with all the raffel items and details. Thanks Tim D.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to Thank Oliver Clipper for his support he has 10 tickets

I would like to Thank Terry Dalton for his support he has 4 tickets


Guys this is going good thanks to all so far, the help is very much appreciated. Tim D.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Bump*

Glad things are going well, Tim. I'm hoping to have some more good news early next week. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Jaco/smc*

Good news! I just talked with the nice folks at JACO and SMC. They have agreed to support the Sue Rickman Benefit Races at Thunder Road and Fastlane Raceway; *AND* to support the on line raffle. So, Tim will be receiving a box of JACO and SMC goodies to add to the raffle awards. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*More news!*

Tim; I'm back from vacation, and had time to make a few calls today. Trinity, J&D Machine (Hyperdrive), and (Gary) McAllister have signed on to support the Sue Rickman Benefit on line auction. Jason at BMI will also be sending another chassis conversion kit for the on line auction. I'll talk to you about the details. That makes the current list of sponsors look like Associated, BMI, Darkside, EAMotorSports, Integy, Jaco, J&D Machine, McAllister, SMC and Trinity. Fastlane Hobbies and Thunder Road will be doing Sue Rickman Benefit Races. Am I forgetting any one? Let's keep the raffle ticket sales going, guys! Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

you forgot about this one Ernie. B-Main Motorsports BK/PK brackets these are for a Losi JRXS, Brant has donated 2 sets of these. They are of very fine quality, I know I bought some from him.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Calling all track owners.... How many of you are willing to run a race and donate the entry fees? I will try to get one going here in Jackson, since I'm not a track owner, I can not make the comment until after I talk with the owners...


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Current sponsors*

Okay; I forgot B-Main Motorsports. That makes the current list of sponsors look like Associated, B-Main Motorsports, BMI, Darkside, EAMotorSports, Integy, Jaco, J&D Machine, McAllister, SMC and Trinity. The list is growing! Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

